# change your sig links....



## 123bob (May 5, 2009)

Now that we have an install guide stickied above, I would suggest everyone change their sig links to point to this subforum, rather than the "TPU WCG/BOINC Team" thread.  This way, we can get folks posting up new threads instead of answering the same questions over and over on the now massive "TPU WCG/BOINC Team" thread.  When we build up a stock of questions and answers, those can be combined into another sticky reference thread called WCG FAQs.

Just a suggestion.  

Regards,
Bob


----------



## 4x4n (May 6, 2009)

I agree Bob, thanks for bringing it up. Just changed mine.


----------



## loonym (May 6, 2009)

I had completely spaced it, tyas


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

i'll get the FAQs going if you guys can think of some FAQs.

send em my way.


----------



## oily_17 (May 7, 2009)

Sig edited


----------



## daragez (May 7, 2009)

that's nice!..agree!..


----------

